# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی it

## hamed

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت استاد 
من امسال مهندسی  فناوری اطلاعات دانشگاه تبریز قبول شدم می خواستم بدونم اینده این رشته در ایران چگونه است

----------


## szafaranchi

ضمن تبریک این رشته خودش اینده است

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

اگه تمرین روزانه شما بالای 12 ساعت باشه و بیش از 4 ساعت اون برنامه نویسی باشه، بیا IT
اگه تمرین برنامه نویسی شما در حد 2 ساعت در روز باشه، موفق نمیشید!!!
البته این نظر شخصی منه...
در حال حاضر پر درآمد ترین رشته، نرم افزاره. اما کسی فردا رو ندیده... ممکنه کلا تغییر کنه...
البته اگه اومدید IT همین الآن با ایرانیان مقیم آمریکا در ارتباط باشید و  مقداری پول (حدود 40 تومن) جمع کنید واسه ترک کردن ایران. رشته IT تو ایران  فایده نداره

----------


## parsa.

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت استاد 
> من امسال مهندسی  فناوری اطلاعات دانشگاه تبریز قبول شدم می خواستم بدونم اینده این رشته در ایران چگونه است


مخلوطی از مهندسی نرم افزار.مهندسی شبکه هست
باید دروس ریاضی شما خوب باشد و به برنامه نویسی علاقه داشته باشین
در اینده در داخل کشور برای این رشته اینده ی خوبی در نظر دارند البته در خارج از کشور الان یکی از بهترین هاس

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> مخلوطی از مهندسی نرم افزار.مهندسی شبکه هست
> باید دروس ریاضی شما خوب باشد و به برنامه نویسی علاقه داشته باشین
> در اینده در داخل کشور برای این رشته اینده ی خوبی در نظر دارند البته در خارج از کشور الان یکی از بهترین هاس


توی آمریکا درآمد IT از پزشکی بیشتره. اما باید خیلی حرفه ای باشی و روزانه بیش از 12 ساعت پشت سیستم باشی
تا تو ایران جا بیفته همه ما پیر شدیم :yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.ALI

*دوستان خواهشان  اینقدر it و کامپیوتر رو به برنامه نویسی محدود نکنید.

برنامه نویسی کاره هر کسی نیست و درسته که میشه ازش خوب پول دراورد .اما گرایش های دیگه هم توش هست و پول ساز هستن

مثله گرافیک و شبکه و یا حتی وب دیزاین*

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> *دوستان خواهشان  اینقدر it و کامپیوتر رو به برنامه نویسی محدود نکنید.
> 
> برنامه نویسی کاره هر کسی نیست و درسته که میشه ازش خوب پول دراورد .اما گرایش های دیگه هم توش هست و پول ساز هستن
> 
> مثله گرافیک و شبکه و یا حتی وب دیزاین*



شما کاملا درست میگید
اما من میگم رشته راحتی نیست
توی این رشته مدرک مهم نیست. حرفه مهم هست
اگه شما مدرک اون رو بگیرید اما حرفه ای نباشید، آخرش باید برید کارگری

----------


## elahee

من عاشق برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر و هوش سیاه بازی هستم 

اینا میشه رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر یا it?

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> من عاشق برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر و هوش سیاه بازی هستم 
> 
> اینا میشه رشته ی مهندسی کامپیوتر یا it?


من 7 سال برنامه نویسی کردم و تو زمینه امنیت فعالیت کردم
هوش سیاه همش فیلمه
آخرش یا اعدام میشید یا فراری...:yahoo (21):
اگه میخواید هکر بشید، باید قید خانواده و دوست و... رو بزنید. حتی تا آخر عمر ازدواج نکنید و هر روز سرگردان و فراری باشید.
البته یه برنامه نویس بزرگ در هر 24 ساعت نمیتونه بیشتر از 3 ساعت بخوابه!!!

----------


## Farhad.7

از بین نرم افزار و آی تی کدوم بهتره ؟؟؟

بنظرتون من برم نرم افزار دانشگاه اصفهان خوبه ؟؟؟ یا برم آی تی ؟؟؟

نسبت به رشته های مهندسی کدوم بهتره ؟ مثل مهندسی مکانیک و شیمی و..

البته من رشته زبانم خیلی علاقه دارم.

کلا چقدر زیاد شداا ... شرمنده  :Y (702):

----------


## Mr.ALI

> من 7 سال برنامه نویسی کردم و تو زمینه امنیت فعالیت کردم


خیلیا میگن که بدون کلاس رفتن و استاد نداشتن نمیشه یاد گرفت و حرفه ای شد این حرف درسته از نظره شما؟

من علاقه به php , html و کد نویسی دارم ولی هر چی می خونم گیج تر میشم

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> خیلیا میگن که بدون کلاس رفتن و استاد نداشتن نمیشه یاد گرفت و حرفه ای شد این حرف درسته از نظره شما؟
> 
> من علاقه به php , html و کد نویسی دارم ولی هر چی می خونم گیج تر میشم


خیر
شما اگه فیلم های آموزش برنامه نویسی رو 4 ساعت در روز مشاهده کنید. 4 ساعت هم تمرین کنید و بقیه وقت رو بزارید روی سایت سازی و امنیت و هک، موفق میشید
اما خیلی سخته و باید به سختی عادت کنید
من 7 سال میشه که شب ها درست خواب نمیرم. معمولا ساعت 4 صبح تا 7 میخوابم. دیگه همیشه بیدار هستم و پشت کامپیوتر نشستم
هر 8 ساعت هم باید قطره کنم توی چشم هام تا ببینم...

----------


## elahee

> من 7 سال برنامه نویسی کردم و تو زمینه امنیت فعالیت کردم
> هوش سیاه همش فیلمه
> آخرش یا اعدام میشید یا فراری...:yahoo (21):
> اگه میخواید هکر بشید، باید قید خانواده و دوست و... رو بزنید. حتی تا آخر عمر ازدواج نکنید و هر روز سرگردان و فراری باشید.
> البته یه برنامه نویس بزرگ در هر 24 ساعت نمیتونه بیشتر از 3 ساعت بخوابه!!!



ما نخواستیم خلاف کنیم که برنامه نویس خوب میخوام بشم نه کارای بد بد

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> ما نخواستیم خلاف کنیم که برنامه نویس خوب میخوام بشم نه کارای بد بد


هکر = یه برنامه نویس خلاق
اگه یه برنامه نویس خلاق شدید میتونید درآمد خوبی کسب کنید
در غیر اینصورت باید مهندسی IT بگیرید و بشید بیکار محل :yahoo (4):

شما توی هر شرکت واسه کار برید، دوست داره با چشم بسته تاسپ کنی و بدون هیچ ابزاری برنامه نویسی کنی
حرف من اینه: *اگه کسی میخواد بیاد رشته IT باید حرفه ای باشه و خیلی تمرین کنه*

----------


## Mr.ALI

> از بین نرم افزار و آی تی کدوم بهتره ؟؟؟
> 
> بنظرتون من برم نرم افزار دانشگاه اصفهان خوبه ؟؟؟ یا برم آی تی ؟؟؟
> 
> نسبت به رشته های مهندسی کدوم بهتره ؟ مثل مهندسی مکانیک و شیمی و..
> 
> البته من رشته زبانم خیلی علاقه دارم.
> 
> کلا چقدر زیاد شداا ... شرمنده


*
ببینید این نظره دوتا برادره منه که یکی it و دیگری نرم افزار میخونن و هر دو اینو میگن که هیچ فرقی بینه رشته ها نیست و فقط باید کار بلد باشی حتی ممکنه مهندسه برق باشی و گرافیک کاره حرفه ایی باشی .

درضمن درسته که تو ایران مدرک ها هم مهمه اما اون معمولا واسه استخدام تو شرکت های دولتیه که اونم( اکثرش نگفتم همه اش ) با رابطه و اشنا بازی صورت میگیره.

اما نظره من اینه که it بهتره و اینده شغلی بهتری خواهد داشت( کلاس کاریش هم از نطره من بالاتره.)*

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> * اما نظره من اینه که it بهتره و اینده شغلی بهتری خواهد داشت( کلاس کاریش هم از نطره من بالاتره.)*


در حال حاضر it خوب نیست
ممکنه 10 سال آینده تو ایران راه اندازی بشه
اگه رفتید آی تی به مدت 10 سال از ایران خارج بشید... (این رو من نمیگم. تجربه میگه)

----------


## Mr.ALI

> در حال حاضر it خوب نیست
> ممکنه 10 سال آینده تو ایران راه اندازی بشه
> اگه رفتید آی تی به مدت 10 سال از ایران خارج بشید... (این رو من نمیگم. تجربه میگه)


*

اگه itخوب نیست یعنی کامپیوتر بهتره؟خب اخه چرا ؟

اکثره واحد های درسیشون که عینه هم و مثله همه به جز چندتا درس خاص یعنی حدودا 80درصد شباهتدارن باهم*

----------


## Farhad.7

اگه تو یه داشنگاه کاملا معمولی مدرک it بگیریم و کار بلد باشیم آیا فرقی با بهترین دانشگاها تو آینده کاری داره ؟؟؟

منظور اینه که کلا مهم خوب یادگرفتنه فنه ؟ داشنگاه وسیلست ؟ یا پس فردا میان نگاه میکنن از کجا مدرک گرفتی ؟

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> *
> 
> اگه itخوب نیست یعنی کامپیوتر بهتره؟خب اخه چرا ؟
> 
> اکثره واحد های درسیشون که عینه هم و مثله همه به جز چندتا درس خاص یعنی حدودا 80درصد شباهتدارن باهم*


شما توی IT مثلا باید سایت طراحی کنید. بزرگترین سایت ایران که مثلا آپارات هست با 20 میلیون طراحی میشه. ایرانی ها سایت های گران تر از 100 هزار تومان طراحی نمیکنن و توی این بخش ارزش نداره

نوی بخش امنیت هم که وضعیت خرابه
اما یه مهندس نرم افزار میتونه ماهیانه فقط 10 میلیون تومان ******* بفروشه و نرم افزار های پولی رو رایگان کنه و با قیمت کمتر به مردم بفروشه :yahoo (3): 
ایرانیا به دنبال چیزای رایگان هستن...

----------

